# Companion Coupon Question



## benjibear (Jun 15, 2018)

Which fare structure is the companion coupon work? Value or Flexible?


----------



## gatelouse (Jun 15, 2018)

Both. No Saver.


----------



## bingozone (Jul 24, 2018)

Can it b redeemed online


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 24, 2018)

bingozone said:


> Can it b redeemed online


Yes.

Search is your friend:

Can Now Apply Coupons (Upgrade/Companion/Discount) Online


----------

